# How long with a cape keep?



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Can someone tell me how long exactly can I expect an unfleshed cape to keep in a frezzer before it get's freezer burn or whathave you? I have two capes I kept on freeze with the intentions to practice with this summer. Will they still be usable or did I need to flesh and tan them before freezing? 
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

The best way to freeze a cape is with the hair out and the head rolled up in the cape. That way the face and ears are a little more protected. Also you want to have it wrapped good so there is no part of the cape exposed.

They will last a good while if done right.

Bob


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with Bob here on the frezzer time and how to achieve it, that said given the method you should be okay in the frezzer for about 2 to 3 years before any burn damage can occur.

The other method would be to cape the deer and turn, flesh and salt the cape. Dry and store in a cool dry place and assure no moth or bug problems and it should be mountable for 5 years plus. 

Proper salting is the double salt method using new salt the second time to assure all liquid is expelled and complete penetration of the brine has occured.

I once forgot a Wilson Snipe in the frezzer for 15 years. Very delicate to skin but the mount came out awesome. I would show the picture of it but 6 months after I did it the dog got into it and it is but a memory now.

You would be amazed at what a good taxidermit can do with older mounts.

Note: the grip in my Avatar was done by Bob at Git-A-Grip:thumbs_up

2C


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

A guy just brought one in from 98, a Caribou cape. He fleshed it all out and rolled it up like the last post said to do and then vacuum sealed it. We got it back from the tannery and it is good to go. I personally wouldn't do it that way, but it worked for that guy.


----------

